# HELP! Peyton Sawyer Angel of Death Costume needed!



## debskopite (Oct 28, 2009)

Sad, I know but I have been waiting for this opportunity for ages! I really really want to dress as Peyton Sawyer when she did the Angel of Death costume. I'm not sure how to post a picture on here but there are plenty of pictures if you google it. I need everything and can't find any of it. Is there anyboy that could help me find what I need?
Thank
Debs x


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Here is a thread on the costume from last year.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/73747-need-help-quick.html


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I was going to direct you to the same thread from last year. Hopefully it has some good ideas for you.


----------



## debskopite (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, I looked at last years thread but some things aren't still for sale. I now have a dress, a pair of boots, and tights. But really stuck on the wings. I found some gorgeous wings but they're in Australia and I'm in UK so that's not going to work! Ha ha.


----------

